# Buying HDD's in USA? Recommendations needed



## Reece-DM (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi,

Currently looking at buying some hard drives in the US for our services.

Anybody got a good suggestion where to buy from? Good deals etc? Recommendation on Model?

I'm from the UK so its a bit different here.

Reece


----------



## qps (Oct 1, 2013)

Superbiiz.com


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 1, 2013)

Wiredzone.com


----------



## shovenose (Oct 1, 2013)

Malabs


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 1, 2013)

That's great cheers guys <3


----------



## drmike (Oct 1, 2013)

Newegg.


----------



## egihosting (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, superbiiz/malabs is recommended.


----------



## Cloudrck (Oct 1, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Newegg.


I second Newegg


----------



## HDPIXEL (Oct 1, 2013)

For weird server HD, try AyaGroup.com


Newegg, Frys.com, TigerDirect


----------



## NodeBytes (Oct 2, 2013)

I've had good luck with Amazon.


----------



## kaniini (Oct 2, 2013)

Superbiiz is usually the way to go for datacenter equipment.  Newegg has some stuff in this area, but in my experience, I have found Superbiiz to have the widest selection and best shipping rates.


----------



## Damian (Oct 2, 2013)

Amazon or Newegg. I get free two-day shipping on competitive prices with Amazon but they tend to package hard drives in an incorrect manner, so Newegg instead.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 2, 2013)

Use Shoprunner to get free 2day shipping from Newegg


----------



## ocitysolutions (Oct 10, 2013)

Have used NewEgg, Amazon, and Superbiiz. NewEggs shipping rates are usually the lowest for 2 or 3 day delivery. But Amazon can't be beaten if they have a sale and you have Prime.


----------



## texteditor (Oct 10, 2013)

newegg also literally throws your shit in a box and have a higher failure rate of HDDs than other stores


----------



## RyanD (Oct 10, 2013)

texteditor said:


> newegg also literally throws your shit in a box and have a higher failure rate of HDDs than other stores


If you are buying a small quantity, I have found that to be true on personal purchases. Typically we purchase from distributors but from time to time the Egg has the best pricing and a distributor won't match. In those instances when you buy drives by the case, they ship them in the factor shipping cases which are more than secure.


----------



## nate (Oct 11, 2013)

I recommend Provantage and as others have said, Superbiiz.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> If you are buying a small quantity, I have found that to be true on personal purchases. Typically we purchase from distributors but from time to time the Egg has the best pricing and a distributor won't match. In those instances when you buy drives by the case, they ship them in the factor shipping cases which are more than secure.


I have never had any problems from anything purchased from Newegg, including HDDs.


----------



## Increhost (Oct 12, 2013)

before ordering on any of those places, you could check fatwallet.com in case there is any

disccount available (they collecct coupons from a lot of websites).


----------



## ShardHost (Oct 12, 2013)

Reece said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently looking at buying some hard drives in the US for our services.
> 
> ...


You may find ordering from the UK for US delivery to be troublesome.


----------



## Raymii (Oct 13, 2013)

Try to go with server drives instead of desktop drives. Have a few storage servers where Boss and BossBoss wanted to save money by buying WD greens. In 6 months 10 of the 36 failed, caused a few outages. Now replaced all with WD red's, 19 months Göing strong without any failures or bad SMART stats.


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 14, 2013)

Raymii said:


> Try to go with server drives instead of desktop drives. Have a few storage servers where Boss and BossBoss wanted to save money by buying WD greens. In 6 months 10 of the 36 failed, caused a few outages. Now replaced all with WD red's, 19 months Göing strong without any failures or bad SMART stats.


Wd green is just horrible. Reds are a bit better. Not enterprise though. Depends on your needs.


----------



## Increhost (Oct 14, 2013)

We had several failures with WD Greens too, for a customer who wanted a very cheap NAS at his office,

he bought a Drobo-FS NAS, and wanted us to manage it.

Long story short, about 3 drives failed, during the time he had the Drobo, then some corruption

occured, then all info lost (not even HDD recovery company could restore it).

Despite the very probably Drobo failure, WD Greens were not good at all.

On the other hand we had a nice Experience with 3TB Seagate Enterprise drives for RAID10 setups in servers.

Cheers!


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 14, 2013)

I wasn't looking at the WD greens anyhow but cheers for the info!

We've certainly got a decent list here now to start scouting for some offers anybody know if a bulk discount comes into play with any of them?

It'll be shipped to the US  so no point getting them shipped over to the UK 

Cheers guys :wub:


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Oct 15, 2013)

http://www.microcenter.com/ and http://www.frys.com/ would be my suggestion if they have to come from the US


----------



## zim (Oct 15, 2013)

There are so many places and really depends on the day where you are going to find the best deal


----------



## Rob T (Oct 25, 2013)

If you are still looking, I'd suggest Seagate Constellation CS series drives.  They are a real enterprise disk, 3 year warranty, and have good performance - real 7200rpm.  Clark at Orange Sky Technologies should be able to hook you up.


----------



## javaj (Nov 4, 2013)

ocitysolutions said:


> Have used NewEgg, Amazon, and Superbiiz. NewEggs shipping rates are usually the lowest for 2 or 3 day delivery. But Amazon can't be beaten if they have a sale and you have Prime.


I have always had really good luck with Amazon, and with Prime its free two day shipping. That and they have nearly everything. I had one defective device a year ago, but I contacted them the same day and they immediately sent me another package overnight and gave me a printed free shipping return label. So its not so bad if you receive something defective, I had a new one that worked delivered the next day. Prime is worth it too if you make a lot of purchases like I do, its with the free two day shipping it has paid for itself over and over again.

Either that or new egg, I've never had bad luck with them either.


----------



## splitice (Nov 4, 2013)

Raymii said:


> Try to go with server drives instead of desktop drives. Have a few storage servers where Boss and BossBoss wanted to save money by buying WD greens. In 6 months 10 of the 36 failed, caused a few outages. Now replaced all with WD red's, 19 months Göing strong without any failures or bad SMART stats.


I have 10 WD Greens in my home nas (and 8 other drives of mixed brands). I am yet to see any die and most are more than 2 years old. Although these are on a ram cached raid controller and I am not running a database server off them or anything that would put them under excessive load.

I think it really depends on the batch and the use-case.


----------



## texteditor (Nov 4, 2013)

Pretty sure it's use case only, I've got 6 of them bought over the years, all running fine, no excessive loads though


----------



## devonblzx (Nov 4, 2013)

texteditor said:


> newegg also literally throws your shit in a box and have a higher failure rate of HDDs than other stores


I've bought 100s of hard drives off newegg and see a very low failure rate.   However, I am not always satisfied with UPS shipping so your problem might be with your UPS route.   I have had a lot more issues with shipping with UPS than FedEx.

Secondly, I have noticed a higher rate of failure (both DOA and after use) with anything other than Seagate ES, WD Black, or WD RE.  Regular seagates, WD blue and green just aren't made to hold up, so if your deliver drops a box, then its likely to do more damage to a blue than a black.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 4, 2013)

Usually buy from superbiiz as amazon has added sales tax.


----------

